# College IBS and it's stress



## 16023 (Jan 23, 2006)

First off I'd like to say how awesome it is to FINALLY come to a place where people can understand what I'm going through! It rocks.My battle with IBS just started recently. Months ago (around Halloween time) I had stomach troubles that simply wouldn't go away. I went to my normal doctor who suspected a bacterial infection so they sent me home with medicine. The medicine helped for a week, but then the symptoms came back. I went back to the doctor; they sent me home with different medicine. Same thing happened. This time the doctor asked for blood work and said she suspected that I may have IBS. She also recommended a Gastro. doc so I could get a second opinion.The blood work came out normal. And off I was to the gastro. After asking many question about my past tummy "issues" (I've had a temperamental tummy ever since I was little). The gastro. doctor agreed that IBS seems like a good diagnosis. He asked for more blood work and other tests, just to make sure it was nothing serious.That takes us to present day. Luckily the bulk of the crankiness happened over my school's winter break. However the spring semester just started and I am finding it VERY difficult to get to class. So far I've been 'alright'. (I know my IBS isn't as bad as other stories I've heard) But what's the hardest for me is all the anxiety that comes with it. I find myself getting slightly panic-y in class. ESPECIALLY if I see that I can't get to the door without drawing attention to myself. Worrying all day is mentally draining. I feel bad when I have to miss class, and I know I should talk to my teachers about what's going on...but it's embarrassing ya know? Especially since I haven't been 'officially' diagnosed. Any tips on how to cope with college IBS anxiety?!


----------



## 21105 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jeelpr and welcome.Well first off I want to say I totally understand how ur feeling with the whole college situation. I went through the same thing. My only advice might be go to a Gastro as soon as you can and get officially diagnosed. I'm not a DR. so I can't diagnose you but if you know if ur more C(Constipation) or D(Diarrhea) that would be helpful in maybe picking a helpful diet to which ur tummy might feel better.I found if i drank alot of water and didn't eat much the night before class and the day up to class my tummy felt better. Going to the DR. and maybe taking something for anxiety wouldn't hurt either. I think for most of us who suffer from IBS the stressing and anxiety that comes with it causes more harm than good but I know its hard not to stress. Be positive there are medicines out there for IBS(if thats what u have) that do actually help some people greatly. Going back to a Gastro when you can would probably be the most beneficial.Richie


----------



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG!! i totally know your feeling!! i Just started my spring semester and i was soo scared to go back to school everywhere i go its like i have an antenna on finding the next washroom! lol my gAstro doc gave me dicetel for a month and i also took a multi vitamin it seemed to regulate my bowel movements, but since you cant mix dicetel with alcohol i took 2 days off before my bday and after that i kinda forgot to take the rest of the medicince and i noticed i wasnt feeling as bad any more! BUt my mom did make me drink this Juice called Goji Juice which has helped me extremely! and another thing is when the thought pops into my head i try thinkin of something else! if you want ot ask me ne questions about the goji juice ill be more than happpy to help you!! email me at chika_chikita###hotmail.com i cant express how happy ive been these past 2-3 weeks since i started drinking it that it has helped me soo much! here is the website where i get it from ! Goji Juice


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I was kicked out of school because of this (and denied readmission twice).


----------



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

oh my goodness are they allowed to do that?? I thought you could get a letter from you doctor and it could handed it in to the school! i have never heard of that before did you try going to a diff school?


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

man, im starting school next week monday...and ive been at that school for six years...haha thats a long ass time, but i pretty much know where ALL the bathrooms are, so im not worried. The only thing im worried about is the parking distance from my car to class, and exams. All i can say is, sit by the door and tell your professor. Hopefully your professor will understand. good luckand angst, arent there laws to protect you for that???


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

i know how it feels,i'm going through this,can't wait for the last period to go back home,a lot of stress and anxiety,i have two exmas tomorrow,i hope i concentrate on questions,8 months left to finish,hope days will run very fast,lol, 90% of my mind is IBS,i'm getting weirdoo


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I didn't tell anyone at college, but i found other random ways of coping with it- like not eating during the day etc. Not ideal. And not recommended. THe others have given you better answers than me i think!


----------



## 21066 (Jan 22, 2006)

> quote: However the spring semester just started and I am finding it VERY difficult to get to class. So far I've been 'alright'. (I know my IBS isn't as bad as other stories I've heard) But what's the hardest for me is all the anxiety that comes with it. I find myself getting slightly panic-y in class. ESPECIALLY if I see that I can't get to the door without drawing attention to myself. Worrying all day is mentally draining. I feel bad when I have to miss class, and I know I should talk to my teachers about what's going on...but it's embarrassing ya know? Especially since I haven't been 'officially' diagnosed. Any tips on how to cope with college IBS anxiety?!


Hi jeelpr,I know exactly how you are feeling! I finished university in June 2005, but for the four years i was there i found lectures/exams sooooo stressful and mentally draining (making you tired). My problem was my "gurgling guts", i developed a phobia of being in quiet places with lots of people (e.g. exams!) because i never knew when my guts were gonna be noisy (and i mean really noisy!). I couldn't control it and i was stressing out! I remember being more worried about my guts than the actual exam. It lead to me straining to go to the toilet before exams as i thought it would help (but didn't just made my a-hole sore!).I spoke to my GP and she said i was having mild panic attacks and she prescribed me proprananol which inhibits adrenaline production (i think that's right!) to stop me panicking. That might help you for exams?


----------

